# Max and his new collar



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

he is not amused! :lol: i love it


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't blame him/her


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Don't blame him/her


your just jealous 

think im the only one that likes it then! other half keeps saying to take it of him lol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I got up on the Thurday morning to do the first day on discover dogs at crufts to find my grand daughter had painted my dogs nails with red glitter polish.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I got up on the Thurday morning to do the first day on discover dogs at crufts to find my grand daughter had painted my dogs nails with red glitter polish.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: oh dear!


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

_Sara_ said:


> I love it! :thumbup:


you missy have taste! :thumbup:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i love it....but....for a girl! lol if it wer blue then yeh cool lol


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor dog having to wear a girls collar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Awww, so pretty! :}


----------

